

Create HTML5 Games in the Browser with PixieEngine - Yahivin
http://blog.pixieengine.com/

======
egometry
This has been shown off a few times at SuperHappyDevHouse lightning talks
doing livecoding demos. The ability to pause the game you're working on, edit
attributes and resources, and resume the game is neat (and needs to be shown
off better).

~~~
Yahivin
Yes, major props to everyone at SHDH and South Bay Game Jam for all the
feedback. We're still working on improving the systems, especially the
documentation and livecoding libraries. Thanks for your feedback we'll be
making more tutorials and demos and releasing them on the blog and the forums.

------
eastingtoast
I've used this for a few small games I cranked out at the South Bay Game Jams.
Being able to edit the code in the online IDE and see the changes immediately
in the running game makes it really easy to tweak the gameplay.

------
MatthewPhillips
Looks pretty good. A while back I purchased a license for ImpactJS and that is
a bit more polished than this.

~~~
Yahivin
Yeah, ImpactJS looks really nice. The main difference is that PixieEngine
doesn't require any download or dev environment set up, so it's easy to get
started. Additionally all of our libraries are open source and available on
github. We hope that this ease of getting started and open collaboration will
more rapidly lead to higher quality platform.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Yep, getting into the hosting business is a smart move. Games are bigger
files, so even something like AppEngine can be expensive to host if you have a
lot of users. There's definitely going to be a market for dedicated HTML5 game
hosting environments, and by open-sourcing the libraries your platform is
going to be very attractive to developers.

------
dongle
This is great. And there are obvious paths to export games for mobile devices
so this could be the best cross-platform development environment for 2D games.

The hardest and most time consuming part of game development is iteration and
livecoding makes that so much easier.

~~~
Yahivin
Don't forget 3D thanks to WebGL, which has a native export path to OpenGL ES.
Though truth be told we don't have the 3d libs in place yet, but they will be
coming.

